# Awesome trip to ND



## Reed (Oct 5, 2004)

This is my first year duck hunting in ND. After having bad to fair hunting at best in Northern MN for several weeks, My dad and I decided to head out around Jamestown to see if we could get some ducks. Our first trip was two weeks ago and we limited every day, mostly on gadwalls with an occasional greenhead. Being from MN, I was amazed at the number of ducks in the air and on the potholes. We were not picky about what ducks we shot, although it would have been nice to get a few more mallards. But all that changed on our 2nd trip. On Sunday we spotted thousands of ducks and geese feeding on a wheat stubble field as well as watering on an adjacent pond. We got permission and setup early yesterday morning putting some goose shells in the field behind us and some mallard dekes in the pond in front of us. There was a nice strip of tall grass between the two setups which concealed us well. It was still very dark out when the first flocks started arriving. They were landing both in the water and on the field. Most of them seemed to be gadwalls and we held off. But around sunrise the mallards started coming, and continued to do so until 11:00. Flock after flock of Canadian Mallards came flying out of the North and everyone turned and came directly into the pond. I have never seen so many birds in my life. We constantly had funnels of 200-500 ducks circling the pond for 4 hours straight, with most of them being mallards. Many of them landed out in the middle of the pond, but there was always a few that decoyed well. We slowly picked out greenheads but it was almost hard to shoot because we were in such amazement. After filling out with mallards, we ended the hunt with 2 nice wigeon, which was the first one I had ever taken. Although the geese never came, seing a total of around 10,000 ducks coming in with their wings cupped is a memory I will never forget. Needless to say, I will definately be back next year and I am already looking forward to it.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats on good hunting! I'm jealous haven't been out for a couple weeks trying to get the damn corn off but it's hard when you get stuck every half hour! :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

fishing and hunting, I hope these last couple days will help tp dry things out for you, I guess it will get cold after that so that should help also. Good luck with the corn, that must be very frustrating!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Reed, I'm glad you had a great trip. This state has many opportunities if people are just willing to step out of their comfort zone and knock on a door or two!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats on the hunt now you will be back for years to come cause you are addicted to Dakota hunting. Glad to hear you had a awsome time.

_________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds like you had a good time. Canadian mallards! What makes you so sure you were from canada. I always love how people talk about canadian mallards and northern mallards.I have shot several banded mallards late in the season and both were from north dakota.


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

Recker,
Do you EVER say anything positive??


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think we all know that "northern mallards" and Canadian mallards" are terms used pretty loosely.

Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No such thing as "northern mallards"

Drakes pick a mate in winter and follow her to her nesting ground...they don't walk around asking hens where they are from.

Ducks are just older and larger now.They are all the same no matter where they are hatched.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Exactly!


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

Congrats on the hunt, did you see a lot of divers.



> [/img]


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I definitely know I've shot Canadian mallards. How do I know? Because we were in CANADA!!! :beer:

Troller1


----------

